# Pronunciation: 相守



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently reading the following sentence in a Chinese magazine:
这个与诗词大会*相守*四季的姑娘，终于拿到了她的第一个冠军，陈更赢了！
Does anyone know what 相守 means here? Also, how do you pronounce it?

Thanks!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Xiang1shou4

意思，互相守护不离不弃。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Retrogradedwithwind! 
EDIT: typo regarding tone of 守. See below!


----------



## forgoodorill

retrogradedwithwind said:


> Xiang1*shou4*



 
查百度百科：
相守，拼音是xiāng* shǒu ， *是指*亲人之间*相互厮守、相互守候的生活形式。
可以從這個*字面意思*看出，這個形容並不恰當。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

笔误。是第三声。

这个词，我倒是觉得不必局限于亲人之间。词汇意思总是变化的。


----------



## forgoodorill

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这个词，我倒是觉得不必局限于亲人之间。词汇意思总是变化的。





forgoodorill said:


> 可以從這個*字面意思*看出，這個形容並不恰當。


我只说字面意思


----------



## SuperXW

forgoodorill said:


> 查百度百科：
> 相守，拼音是xiāng* shǒu ， *是指*亲人之间*相互厮守、相互守候的生活形式。
> 可以從這個*字面意思*看出，這個形容並不恰當。


我倒觉得，二字字面意思只是“互相守护”，并没有“亲人之间”。
形容“亲人之间相守”是非常自然常见的，但并不是必须的。
与自己钟爱之人、钟爱之事，相守如亲人、不离不弃，是常见的延伸用法，算不上运用不恰当。


----------



## forgoodorill

SuperXW said:


> 我倒觉得，二字字面意思只是“互相守护”，并没有“亲人之间”。
> 形容“亲人之间相守”是非常自然常见的，但并不是必须的。
> 与自己钟爱之人、钟爱之事，相守如亲人、不离不弃，是常见的延伸用法，算不上运用不恰当。


相守（词语）_百度百科

我那一句是摘自百度百科的释义。
底下那一句是根据百度百科中此词的意思与楼主提供的语境中此词意思所做的对比评论。


----------



## SimonTsai

也許我書讀得少，也許我古板，「與詩詞大會相守」我覺得聽起來奇怪。


----------



## Shazhudao945

如果是私人随手写，可以不算应用不当。但如果是媒体，甚至是官媒的话，那肯定是失格了。（换句话说，写的什么xp东西，作为媒体，语文水平理应高于普通人，但这里除了堆砌一些书面语辞藻还有啥）

a.相守是相互的，而诗词大会是一个活动，是无法进行互动的；
b.即使你说这是拟人化
   1. 诗词大会有 守 陈更吗？进行了什么样子的守？
   2. 诗词大会可以 守 陈更吗？作为一个公平的竞赛，怎么可以去守某一个选手呢？
c. 陈更对于诗词大会来说，是陪伴，不是守护。

综上所述，诗词大会， 相 和 守 两个条件都不符合； 陈更也不符合 守 的守护的定义
这个与诗词大会*相伴*四季的姑娘，终于拿到了她的第一个冠军，陈更赢了！  （个人感觉，抛砖引玉）


----------



## shellofnight

相 is an important pronoun (esp in ancient Chinese), which can refer to anything or anyone in the context (if it refers to 2 people, it can have the meaning of each other). here, clearly 相 refers to 诗词大会, so 相守 here means ‘accompany the poetry gala’.

Of course, a more common way to use 相守 is in the sentences like 夫妻相守渡过难关。here, 相 refers to 夫妻, so 相守 means ‘accompany each other’. It all depends on the context.



Shazhudao945 said:


> 如果是私人随手写，可以不算应用不当。但如果是媒体，甚至是官媒的话，那肯定是失格了。（换句话说，写的什么xp东西，作为媒体，语文水平理应高于普通人，但这里除了堆砌一些书面语辞藻还有啥）
> 
> a.相守是相互的，而诗词大会是一个活动，是无法进行互动的；
> b.即使你说这是拟人化
> 1. 诗词大会有 守 陈更吗？进行了什么样子的守？
> 2. 诗词大会可以 守 陈更吗？作为一个公平的竞赛，怎么可以去守某一个选手呢？
> c. 陈更对于诗词大会来说，是陪伴，不是守护。
> 
> 综上所述，诗词大会， 相 和 守 两个条件都不符合； 陈更也不符合 守 的守护的定义
> 这个与诗词大会*相伴*四季的姑娘，终于拿到了她的第一个冠军，陈更赢了！  （个人感觉，抛砖引玉）



1. “相”不一定是互相，学过文言文语法的都知道“相”可以指代任何人或东西⋯⋯比如“实不相瞒”，就是不瞒你说的意思（话是对着对方说，所以“相”就是指“你”），不是互相瞒。再比如，不相为谋，意思就是不和他为谋。只是当相指代两个人的时候，常常有互相的意思而已。

2. 相守和相伴意思没什么差别⋯⋯


----------



## Shazhudao945

1. 你在哪里学到 “相” 可以指代任何人或者东西的？？？抱歉我跟你学的不是一种语言
2.  


shellofnight said:


> 相守和相伴意思没什么差别⋯⋯


对对对，你说的都对


----------



## shellofnight

Shazhudao945 said:


> 1. 你在哪里学到 “相” 可以指代任何人或者东西的？？？抱歉我跟你学的不是一种语言
> 2.
> 
> 对对对，你说的都对



1. 只想问楼上今年几岁了？可能这学期刚开学语文课还没教到吧。实在是因为语文课不教的，可以参照我在上面举的例子，思考一下就知道“相”不仅可以用于双向的行为也可以用于单向的行为
2. 其实“相守”比“相伴”更好，因为确实是带有一种不离不弃的情感色彩


----------



## lekal

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> I was recently reading the following sentence in a Chinese magazine:
> 这个与诗词大会*相守*四季的姑娘，终于拿到了她的第一个冠军，陈更赢了！
> Does anyone know what 相守 means here? Also, how do you pronounce it?
> 
> Thanks!


相守这个词，用的非常好。
比相伴好，因为相伴，比较被动，而相守，含有一种期望的意思，表达了姑娘 相伴的这四年希望自己夺冠。

相 并不都表示互相，比如说 相信，我相信你，并不表示 你也信任我，只表示我信任你。


----------



## SimonTsai

shellofnight said:


> 相 is an important pronoun [...].


'相' when pronounced with the first tone can be either an adverb or a pronominal particle. A pronominal particle, however much similar it is to a pronoun, is not a pronoun ultimately.


> [与诗词大会相守四季] 相 refers to 诗词大会


I would say that '相' there is an adverb very much like '_mutually_' in English.


> 夫妻相守 [...] 实不相瞒 [...] 不相为谋


*[1]* '夫妻' is the subject; '相守' is the predicate, where '相' is the adverb and '守' is the verb.

*[2]* This is an elliptical sentence with the subject implied, which is '我'. '實' is the object. '不' is the adverb, modifying '相瞞', which is a phrasal verb with '相' the particle. (This is an instance of topicalisation, where '實', the truth, is the topic.)

*[3]* I am sorry that '相' here is actually an adverb. '相為' is not a phrasal verb as '相瞞'.


> 相守和相伴意思没什么差别


I think that there is a fine line but, at the moment, I am not really sure if I am able to tell the difference. If I had to say something, I would say that '相守' gives more warmth and makes people feel more secure.


----------



## Shazhudao945

SimonTsai said:


> I think that there is a fine line but, at the moment, I am not really sure if I am able to tell the difference. If I had to say something, I would say that '相守' gives more warmth and makes people feel more secure.


just like I said, it is OK for her to 守 诗词大会, but if 诗词大会 守 her at any level, it will be unfair for other competitors.
In other words, 她守(护/望...等等)了诗词大会 for me is OK, 诗词大会守(护/望...等等)了她 is for me unacceptable.


----------



## SimonTsai

Shazhudao945 said:


> 相守是相互的，而诗词大会是一个活动，是无法进行互动的；


This is the reason for which I find '相守' in that sentence to be odd and confusing.


> if 诗词大会 守 her at any level, it will be unfair for other competitors.


I think of this as a vacuous truth. Such truths may be valid but cannot be sound.


shellofnight said:


> “相守” 比 “相伴” [...] 带有一种不离不弃的情感色彩


I think that this is the fine line between them. To show the difference, I make up two examples:
​伴 <== I don't know how far we can go together. Maybe a three-month or six-month trial. We can see if we are the right ones for each other. And we can hang out watching films, doing things that we both enjoy.​​守 <== Oh my baby! Don't suppress your feelings so hard. It's okay if you want to cry. I am here for you, and I will always be here. You have me, remember. I will always be by your side.​


----------



## Skatinginbc

單看 "與詩詞大會相守四季的姑娘", 可以想像四年來大會等候著姑娘(的到場), 姑娘等候著大會(的開幕), 大會依賴姑娘(的出色表現), 姑娘依賴大會(的激勵獎賞)。然而, 怪就怪在接下來的那一句: "終於拿到了她的第一個冠軍."  這怪法就像是說: "與他相守四年的姑娘, 終於打敗群芳，第一次上了他的床，不用再瞪紅眼瞧情敵跟他在床上恩愛。"--這是需要解釋內情的 (e.g., 為何四年來與他廝守, 一直是別人上他的床?)。若改成單向的 "守了他四年的姑娘" (守了詩詞大會四季的姑娘), 就不覺得有莫名其妙的內情了。


----------



## Shazhudao945

Skatinginbc said:


> 四年來大會等候著姑娘(的到場), 大會依賴姑娘(的出色表現)


这个对于其他选手来说是不公平的。诗词大会每年都有那么多人参赛，大会必须对所有参赛者一视同仁。对于任一选手的喜好倾向都是不可接受，有违公平竞争原则的。
这就是我一直反对这里用相守的原因


----------



## Skatinginbc

對。她必須非常傑出著名，大會得靠她作廣告賺門票.  有些競賽, 為鼓勵傑出選手參與並順應他們的特殊需求, 特許他們跳過資格賽.  大會本就不是一視同仁.  即使如此, 這與比賽時評分公不公允無關, 不見得會失去公平競爭原則.

特殊待遇不奇怪, 奇怪的是, 一個尚未得到冠軍的姑娘 (所以並非鶴立雞群), 竟能連續四年獲得 "特殊待遇" (I mean "大會守了她四季"). 你說奇怪不奇怪? 所以我說需要解釋內情, 否則，會淪為莫名其妙的怪句.


----------

